# Now This Is A Shark!



## Cap10 (Mar 3, 2005)

Yall may have already seen this, but if not....enjoy!


----------



## txoutlaw67 (Nov 22, 2008)

now that is a big shark.


----------



## MigllaFishKilla (Mar 3, 2009)

that one guy sounds like hes gonna cream himself the whole vid


----------



## TexChef (Jun 11, 2007)

it says seadrift texas on the vid, but is that true?


----------



## Fishin' Soldier (Dec 25, 2007)

I believe that is florida....I hve watched alot fo there shows and they catch big goliath groper out of florida also.


----------



## okiefishman (Aug 8, 2009)

Yeah, this guy is out of SW Florida.


----------



## Don Smith (Nov 24, 2007)

I like the way that fish kept gaining weight the longer they played it. Sounds like some of my fishing. Long as I don't have to weigh em they can be as big as I like.


----------

